# defrost is stuck



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

hey have a 04 gto and the roller devise on the dash that directs the air flow for front window or defrost, or go to feet it will roll up and down but the air stay aimed at the windshield like it stuck on the defrost. Has any one had this problem


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

the control unit is vacuum operated. there are a couple of places to check. one is under the hood on the passenger side behind the valve cover back by the fire wall. there is a little vacuum hose that come off of a tee there that seems to disconnect for some. there is also a canister on the left side of the trans tunnel on the driver's side up under the dash.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

svede1212 said:


> the control unit is vacuum operated. there are a couple of places to check. one is under the hood on the passenger side behind the valve cover back by the fire wall. there is a little vacuum hose that come off of a tee there that seems to disconnect for some. there is also a canister on the left side of the trans tunnel on the driver's side up under the dash.


+ 1 SVEDE. same thing happened to mine. It was one of the Two small vacumme lines on the passanger side fire wall. the one with the little white actuator connected to it. Air would come out from the vents but I could not change direction


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

found the 2 little hoses but no tee it goes to a pump over the passenger fender well where does the other one go its loos but cant see where it goes thanks


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

The other hose (upper one of the two) goes to a small check valve. The hose on the other side of that check valve connects to the back side of the intake in the middle right in front of the firewall. I'm not at my car right now so this is from memory but I think I recall correctly.


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

thats what I thought but I have a aftermarket 
intake that doesnt have one in the back of the intake manifold there seem to be one on the front but didnt know what it was on the passenger side you put your finger over it and ther engine boggs down and dies dont know if that is because of the tight throtle body or what but I put a breather on it to protect it . Would that be where the hose should go ? it dont seem like it thanks


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

What intake do you have? Mine is stock and for now that's all I'm faliliar with. Someone who has the same intake as you should know how it hooks up.


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

its a typhoon intake with a 85 mm throttle body no port for the vacum in the rear the one in the front looks to 3/8 pretty big I know if you put your finger over the port on the intake it kills the engine so I put a breather on it


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

3/8 does sound too big for a vacuum port. Also the fact that it kills the engine when you cover it doesn't sound right for a vac port either. There has to be somewhere to plug in you HVAC vacuum source. Hopefully someone who has that intake will chime it.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

740tank said:


> its a typhoon intake with a 85 mm throttle body no port for the vacum in the rear the one in the front looks to 3/8 pretty big I know if you put your finger over the port on the intake it kills the engine so I put a breather on it


PM LOWET he has that intake.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

740tank said:


> its a typhoon intake with a 85 mm throttle body no port for the vacum in the rear the one in the front looks to 3/8 pretty big I know if you put your finger over the port on the intake it kills the engine so I put a breather on it


PM sent. If you are talking about the VAC line that controls the vent direction for A/C and heat. This is the Vac line on the passanger side fire wall with the little white actuator connected to it. You have to tap in to any vacumme line. I can email pics to show you how mine was done. Mine was done with a 3 way T [ reduction T ] they are at most auto shop like Pep Boys or Auto zone. If you can't find one, I have a few and can send one or two for free


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

got your pm thanks pretty sure I can find one but thanks you guys are great


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

740tank said:


> got your pm thanks pretty sure I can find one but thanks you guys are great


sent some photos to your home address . hope they help you. showed a picture of the line with actuator that comes from the fire wall, showed another photo of where we tapped that line in to another VAC line. 
Showed one more photo of where the Vac Line runs from the front of the engine just to the side of the throttle body on the passanger side of the motor


----------

